# favorite finish hammer?



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

I've always just bought average/decent hammers from the big boxes and they've gotten the job done. I really only carry around three. For framing, a 21oz milled face Hart I absolutely love and probably won't replace until I can afford (or justify the price tag of) a Stilletto. A 16oz Stanley fiberglass that's been reliable, no more no less. And a little stubby for those tight corners, which works better in theory than practice. Of these, it's the Stanley that sees far and away the most used on a daily basis, and the Stanley that's a little too soft and showing signs of abuse, though I'm generally pretty darn respectful of my tools. I am now considering its successor. The other day I was trimming out a closet with lots of odd little nooks I couldn't get at with the the nailer. The stubby is worthless, I'm just going to say that now. I was thinking how nice it would be to have, say, a Warrington cross pein or something of that nature.

What's your favorite finish hammer? Do you have one that's good at handling these sorts of trim applications/challenges but durable enough to hold up to general construction? On other forums I've seen very high praise for Douglas -- certainly enough to make me consider -- though on my tool budget may be more of a pipe dream. On the other end of the spectrum, I've heard the smaller Estwings are great finish hammers; to me, they're just fine, good solid hammers. I have tried my co-worker's and it felt nice, though unremarkable. Which brings me to the question, should ANY hammer actually feel remarkable?! Or in my tool geekery am I expecting too much?

I'd love to hear what you guys use and like!


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I use a Douglas, and I love it.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Estwing - hammers, hatchets, etc. My favorite for trim work:

http://www.estwing.com/nh_claw_hammer_leather.php


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 2, 2011)

I swing a Douglas 18 oz with a curved claw. I have their trim hammer but the 18 feels right in my hand.

When running trim I only usually carry a double sided rubber mallet on my vest. If I need to set a gun nail I use the steel flat between the two heads on the nailset. Otherwise one of the two heads will be the right hardness to adjust door jambs, snug shims, tap things into alignment etc without marring the work pieces. 

For tight corners where I can't fit a gun I usually use Pamtite or HiPur hot melt backed up with either pva glue or construction adhesive.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

In the "old days" before nail guns I always used a Plumb 13 oz hickory handle and Stanley nail sets.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My favorite is whichever hammer in my collection that my hand lands on first.

George


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I've got a fiberglass handle Stanley that I like a lot. It was a Christmas gift from my in laws. I only get fiberglass handles because it seems like every time I get a wood one the head falls off. 

If I were swinging it all day I might be more picky but for the most part Stanley tools have treated me pretty darn well.


----------

